# HELP-------Very Aggresive Red Top



## niallm (Jul 12, 2008)

As it says I have a new Tank 200 litres and the red top is the alpha male in the tank but he has nowstarted to attack everything in the tank regardless of the fish and killed a carulius and vc10 .
I have caught him in a net and have him there but i dont have a holding tank 
I already rearanged all the rock etc but too no avail
What should i do
Keep him in the net 
let him out and hope he dont kill anything else

in the tank is
2 frontosa
2 carulius M/F(to replace the 2 fish he killed)
1 mauri
1 peacock
1 camo type cichlid
2 others I have no idea what theay are
1 cat fish


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

You are trying to avoid the obvious answer. He doesn't mix with the fish you have and needs a new home. He can't live in a net and your other fish can't live with him.


----------



## niallm (Jul 12, 2008)

I guess my question is if i leave him in the net will he calm down a bit and if this is a no then will he survive in the net till the weekend as work commitments wont allow a visit to the fish store


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the dimensions of this tank? This probably won't be the only stocking change you need to make.

Is this a breeder net with a plastic frame, or just a regular fish net? If it's a breeder net, he'll probably be fine til the weekend. If it's a regular fish net that you use to catch fish in, he will probably injure himself if left in the net.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Throw him in a 5 gallon bucket for the time being. Throw some rock work in the bucket and maybe a fake plant, with an air stone. Should work while you figure out what you need to do with it.


----------



## niallm (Jul 12, 2008)

its just short of 4 foot in lenght ill try to get a pic up


----------



## niallm (Jul 12, 2008)

this is the tank and set up and the Redtop in question is the one on the right but im sure everyone knows that 

Pity as i really like the bugger


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Those look like very young fish! I'm surprised you're having so many problems this early.

Are you aware that the frontosa need a 6 foot tank and will eat your other fish once they mature?

What is the "mauri"? Tropheus moorii?


----------



## niallm (Jul 12, 2008)

erm no i didnt know that they would eat the others when they mature

Yes they are very young fish and my spelling of the names is prob all wrong so I wopuld imagine that Tropheus moorii is correct

The red top is in a normal catch net so im gonna release him till the week end and see how it goes


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If they are Tropheus, they won't do well long term in the tank with the mbuna, either.

The peacocks will be very stressed with the more aggressive fish, and the "camo" type fish is probably a N. venustus or livingstonii, both of which will outgrow this tank, as well as the fronts.


----------

